# My Shop...



## hobby_dale (Sep 7, 2005)

All,

I have been spending time recently (maybe too much) setting up my workshop, rather than having the lathe sit on a small stand.  Although I am still not finished, it will allow me to get back to making pens for now.  I built the workbench and used other existing stands for the grinder and DP.  Cheating, but it works for now until I get more tools to build better ones.  

Therefore, I thought I would share what my 16 sq ft of workshop looks like, since a lot of other folks took the time to share photos of their "havens" (or ah, "heavens").  Although SWMBO wanted to add curtains onto the bench shelf to keep it from getting dusty, I politely refused.  However, I did compromise and add some artwork.  [8D]

Thanks for looking,
Dale

PS - That is one of my 2 shops cats, his name is Pan.


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice shop, I remember when I used that much space....

BTW where are his pipes?  (pipes of pan) or 
Is that just a devilish grin he has on?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 7, 2005)

There is just something absolutely and completely wrong in a workshop being that clean and organized.


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2005)

Pastor,

Give him a break...he said he is still setting it up.  Lets give him a few more hours. [}][][]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 7, 2005)

great use of space. Hope you get lots of time there.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 7, 2005)

I remember when mine was that clean... before I had a lathe. lol


----------



## JimGo (Sep 7, 2005)

That is a sweet lil' shop!  I wish I had that much room!


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 8, 2005)

John, knowing him it is definitely a devilish grin! [}]  You should see his sister!  []

Pastor, had to have it clean for SWMBO to see it.  Now that she has seen it and blessed it, let the dirt begin!!  Besides I guess it shows that I am OCD to some extent.

Thanks all for the comments.  It is the best I can do right now given it is still a garage for the horseless carriages to live in.  Still have a little more room to the right for a TS and/or BS in the future.  Don't want to use a hand saw forever to cut the blanks/laminates.  []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 8, 2005)

I had to give up my spot in the garage which now houses my entire "shop". I've managed to squeeze a TS, BS, Router table, Lathe, DC, DP, 8' workbench, a 2'x2'x3' rolling cabinet, 2'x2'x6' tool/wood storage rolling cart, and a small stock rack into where I used to park my S-10. Its a little cramped but mostly functional.

P.S. Is the other cats name Peter by chance?


----------



## chigdon (Sep 8, 2005)

It will really look good when the shavings are knee deep!


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 8, 2005)

Kevin, sounds like you have a real nice and cozy setup.  Sometimes limited space is the best, as it allows us to be more creative!  

BTW, The other cat's name is Pani.  It means Misses, Lady, Princess, Madam, etc.  Pan means the opposite...Mister, Lord, Prince, Sir, etc.  Sometimes they are a matched set![}]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 8, 2005)

I used the utility on the grizzly website to look at a few different set-ups without moving my tools around so that is pretty helpful. I just use their tools for placeholders and for things that weren't easy to find I use the square and just stretched it the appropriate size.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Sep 9, 2005)

i didn't think such clean shops existed!! I cant' wait for Mike to have a wall or so built in the garage so all that DUST and stuff wont settle all over MY GOOD ebay stuff! LOL Not to mention the legions of Christmas decorations in the back of HIS side of the garage (it wont go back on that side after this years' holiday!). Looks like he save me a buncha money on flocking of the artificial greenery this year.....LOL


----------



## arjudy (Sep 10, 2005)

That is a great use of space.


----------



## sptfr43 (Sep 10, 2005)

nice shop.wonder if you can stabilize a cat-tail???( sorry I couldn't help myself[}]


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 12, 2005)

Kevin, I have seen that tool and also think it is kinda slick to help with laying out the tools.  I had a pretty definitive space and had to work hard for that as it was.  []

Randy, *laughing*  That might be fun to try if he was amenable.  Course then I would have quite an interesting pen, with a cat on the end.  []  Waterford, eh?  Grew up not to far from there, so a hello out to you!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks good, Dale! LOML would have a heart attack if mine ever looked that tidy. [}] But then I'd probably never be able to find anything either. []


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 13, 2005)

I guess I am just going to have to get it dirty and keep it that way!!  [}][][]


----------

